# Black Stiff Micro Cotton? Tightly Woven Labels



## akent64 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been looking for some while without success for the material that is used for printed cotton labels that I have found in the organic range in H&M UK.

The labels are cotton, yet stiff and seem to be manufactured from some kind of micro cotton fibre so that they do not fray at the edge and can also be hole punched.

I am looking for this material in BLACK so that it can be cut, creating labels for my brand (I will be doing the printing of them myself)

Anyone have an idea of what material I am looking for and where this may be available?

Thanks

A


----------

